# A fantasy for all ages. New Cover. New review. Free Today!



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to let people know about "Vikram and the Enchanted Seals", a middle-grade fantasy novel set in India. Available at the Kindle store for $2.99. Summary as follows (taken from www.rickshawbooks.com):

Vikram, an apathetic kid from California, doesn't want to be in India. But a death in the family leaves him no other choice. So he finds himself in a rural village, at his ancestral home where he meets his imposing grandfather. A special bond forms between them, and the old man gives Vikram an enchanted seal - a mystical relic from India's earliest civilization. It turns out that the seal is one of only a handful that combine to form the Dharma Cube, the most powerful weapon against evil the world has ever seen. Before Vikram can fully grasp the seal's profound significance, Grandpa is abducted by Rakshasas - evil giants from the epic Ramayana - who are intent on destroying the Cube once and for all. Vikram enlists the help of younger brother Jai, and Manu, the family's loyal servant, to search for Grandpa. Along the way they're assisted by Toral, a brave girl also looking for her grandparents. The band's journey takes them through the various landscapes of India: historical, mythological, artistic, philosophical, and natural. Tension mounts when Vikram realizes that he alone must unlock the secrets of his seal and the Dharma Cube, not just to rescue Grandpa, but to save all of humanity..

Anyone have any other middle-grade kindle books they recommend?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Sanjiv, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

This book sounds like fun, Vikram. I love fantasy set in interesting places.

My "to be read" pile is insanely long (sigh), but I've added your sample to it. Good luck with this one!


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Cate,

Appreciate the interest. Checked "Kismet's Kiss" out briefly on Amazon. Congratulations on all of your accolades! I'll be downloading it as well...

You mind me asking what was your inspiration for "Kismet's Kiss"? 

For me, "Vikram . . ." was an attempt to make ancient Indian mythology more relevant for my young children...


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the congrats, Vikram!

The inspiration for _Kismet's Kiss_ developed over several years. The sultan hero was a villain of sorts in an earlier novel, although I always suspected he would be redeemed, and I knew I wanted to set more stories in his desert realm. I think the realm itself and its mythology evolved from multiple influences, including Guy Gavriel Kay's _The Lions of al-Rassan_ (which is marvelous alternate history/historical fantasy), the film _The King and I_, and a number of books set in the Mughal empire. I don't remember all of them, but two were _The Twentieth Wife_ by Indu Sundaresan and _Beneath a Marble Sky_ by John Shors.

I love knowing that you wrote your book so your children would learn more about ancient Indian mythology! Makes me more eager to read it.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Cate,

Sounds fascinating! My wife has _The Twentieth Wife _at home.

The Mughals were phenomenal architects....The Taj Mahal and Fatehpur Sikri are two of my favorite places in India. In fact, a Mughal palace is one the primary settings for my novel (home of the evil king).

In any case, best of luck to you with Kismet's Kiss....

Is there anyone else out there who has sold/published middle-grade fiction on the kindle? Curious to know...


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

The writing style in this book is very good! Smooth, accomplished, polished prose.

Good job, Sanjiv.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you, Matt! I really appreciate the comments. Hopefully you'll enjoy the rest of the story as well.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Two favorable reviews, and some sales this week. Thanks to those who purchased/reviewed the book. For those interested, I invite you to check it out.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll check out your sample. I love Indian mythology.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Noah! Hope you enjoy it! Also, congrats for the great comments about "The White Hairs". Sounds interesting.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Another kind review for Vikram... Thanks Sonia! If you're at all interested in India, I invite you to download a sample. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Sanjiv. Just wanted to let you know that I picked up your book on Amazon a couple of days ago. I'm not sure when I'll have a chance to get to it, but it's such a fun premise that I couldn't resist having it on my Kindle.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Sounds fascinating. I'm getting the sample. Have to wait until after the holidays before I can get the rest, though. Also will give a heads up to some friends who might be interested.

The book Anna, A Farewell to Juarez (check my sig line) is a children's middle reader historical fiction written by Sara V. Olds.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Cate - thanks so much for the purchase!!! Would really love to hear your thoughts on it when you're finished reading it..have to say, I've read a bit of kismet's kiss, and I really like your writing style...

Terry - thanks for downloading the sample. Hope you enjoy it! In Mexico right now, wish I would have downloaded Anna before I left...sounds interesting.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hope everyone's enjoying the holidays!

So, what is a seal anyway? Check out the following slide show....

http://www.harappa.com/seal/1.html

Thanks for reading...


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

This sounds really interesting.  I just downloaded the sample.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Congratulations on the sales and good reviews! It definitely looks promising (love those far-off settings . 

I'll download a sample and check it out.


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Oops, thanks for the compliment! Also, kudos on the cool "show and tell" idea for your update.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thomas - Thanks for the download. Hope you enjoy the story... De Bello Lemures looks fascinating! Will check it out as well..

Lindsay - Thank you too for the download and comments. I'd love to hear your take on writing for kids on the kindle. Goblins looks like its doing well. Just bought it to read to my kids.

Cate - Thanks again......


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Another week, another 5-star review on Amazon! Thanks Mukta!

Also, thanks for the interest in the link about the seals. Continuing along those lines, I'd like to share a bit about the novel's villains: Rakshasas

Take a look at:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rakshasa

Cheers, and happy reading!


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

First UK sale this week! Thanks....


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Nothing like receiving a great, unsolicited review on a blog...

Thanks to Rene and Thoth Fantasy Quests (the 1/14 entry)!

http://www.thothfantasyquests.com/blog.html


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I loved the sample, and had to get the rest. All I need now is my current project list done so I can read and not feel guilty.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Terry - Thank you so much! I hope you enjoy the rest of the book! Let me know what you think once you're finished...


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello....

Those who've read a bit of the book know that a comic book version of "The Ramayana" figures prominently in the story. There are two great comics about the Ramayana, one which I read growing up in the late 70's (by Amar Chitra Katha), and the other, Ramayana 3392 A.D. (by Liquid Comics) done more recently.

http://www.exoticindiaart.com/books/valmikis_ramayana_comic_book_idk742.jpg

and

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramayan_3392_A.D.

Highly recommend both for those who are interested...

Cheers,
Sanjiv


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Changed the text on the cover! Since a comic book figures prominently in the story, I wanted the cover to have more of a "comic-book" feel to it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

I like it! Nice job.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Cate!

I'll be providing some more info./links on my inspiration for settings soon.

Cheers!
Sanjiv


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello all,

One of the settings in "Vikram and the Enchanted Seals" is an ancient monastic cave, with elaborate murals lining the walls. That setting was inspired by the caves at Ajanta in the Maharashtra province of India. A phenomenal panoramic view of a few of the caves is available at:

http://www.world-heritage-tour.org/asia/south-asia/india/ajanta/map.html

Click on the individual cave sites to take the tour.

Happy reading!
Sanjiv


----------



## londonwriter (May 20, 2010)

Your book sounds interesting - and a nice cover! I have some fantasy elements in my book too, although it's aimed for the adult market and essentially a realist novel.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Shuab,

Thanks for the interest! And sorry for not replying sooner. Wish you success with "The Messiah of Green Street". Looks interesting as well - love those second gen. stories...

Best,
Sanjiv


----------



## londonwriter (May 20, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello everyone,

It has been a while since my last post.

Another important scene from the novel takes place at an enormous, stone temple, tucked away in a stretch of dense forest. The temple itself was inspired by Konark, from my home state of Orissa/Odisha. The temple was built in the 13th century, and represents the chariot of sun god, Surya. Here's a link:

http://www.world-heritage-tour.org/asia/south-asia/india/konarak/sun-temple-east/sphere-flash.html

Cheers,
Sanjiv


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Another week, another great review. Thank you Chinmay! Posting it here as it is a great description of the book as well. Cheers, Sanjiv.

"Indian mythologies and folklores swarm with magical and mythical creatures. Hence Indian kids know their giants and demons all too well. They grow up listening to the stories of the evil Rakshasas and Asuras coming a copper every time they waged a war against gods. But for the disinterested Indian-American boy Vikram, whom "aside from comics, candy, and the occasional science fiction nothing truly moved", these mystical creatures would have remained plain mumbo jumbo had circumstances not brought him face to face with them.

Vikram, on a visit to India with his parents and younger brother Jai, is bored and grouchy, even before setting foot at his grandpa's home. When it seems that nothing less than an out-of-this- world experience can mend his sullen mood, he is ushered into a world of enchanted seals and Rakshasas, who are plotting to wipe out mankind.

Vikram and Jai take up the challenge, and set out on an expedition to free not only their kidnapped grandfather but the whole of mankind from the machinations of the diabolic forces. The mission involves salvaging the enchanted seals, which if joined together into Dharma cube will ward off the fiendish advancement of the Rakshasas. The brothers find able company in a brave girl, Toral; the loyal servant Manu and the bighearted langur, Fortune.

The hazardous enterprise of the foursome alludes to scenes from the epic, Ramayana, reference of which is made several times in the narrative. While the brothers, on a mission to fight Rakshasas, remind of the legendary brothers Ram and Laxman, Fortune, the langur, is cast on the image of Hanuman, Ram's devoted assistant. Toral uses a bow like Ram and Laxman did, and the final assay into the Rakshasa's palace by Vikram parallels Ram's crossing the sea to reach Lanka.

Behera spins his tale of valor and adventure with passion: there is hardly a moment of lassitude, while the mission is on. However, only exception to this appears to be the scenes of home coming, which deserved a tighter wrap-up.

Two things struck me as highpoints of Behera's in writing. He very succintly introduces descriptions of Indian flora and fauna in the course of the unfolding of the story. Secondly, he artfully conveys the meanings of India's philosophical teachings to make sense to young readers, for example Manu explains to Vikram the meaning of `dharma' as, "It's more of a principle, rather than a word. To do your dharma is to perform your moral and righteous duty. And your righteous duty is specific to you and you alone".

I would look forward to more offerings from the author.

Chinmay Hota
Hits and Misses


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

On sale for my twins' birthday. Hope you all enjoy it.

Sanjiv


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks to all  who have purchased "Vikram..." last week. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Three more days to get it at $.99. 

Thanks to all that have bought it during the last few weeks!


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks to all who made the sale a success!

Many scenes in Vikram..., take place in the lush forests of India. I've tried to capture a good bit of flora and fauna native to these forests. My inspiration for these scenes comes from images and descriptions of Ranthambore National Park and Simlipal. Hope you enjoy the links below.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ranthambore_National_Park

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simlipal_National_Park


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

My son's first birthday is coming up. So I've put "Vikram and the Enchanted Seals" on sale for a couple of weeks to celebrate. Happy reading!


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the purchases! Sale's on for another week and a half!


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who purchased the book in the last two weeks!

Interesting new comic coming out about the Ramayan, but from the perspective of Ravan (the villain)...
Here's the link:

http://www.dnaindia.com/lifestyle/slideshow_ramayan-as-seen-through-ravana-s-eyes_1566086#top


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

It has been a while since my last post. Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving! Hoping that Vikram... Will be in print before Christmas.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Vikram is now in print! With 13 new illustrations!

Also it is available for free for the kindle for Amazon prime members. 

Happy reading!


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

December has been a great month for print! Thanks and Happy Holidays....


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks to those who have purchased the book!

I wrote the book as a possibly supplement to a teaching module on India, for 4th-7th graders. If anyone is interested, I can send you a set of links of Indian landmarks, history, mythology, and culture, that go along with the book. Just let me know...

Thanks again...


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

An interview I gave a week ago..

http://www.sarahcypher.com/blog/

Thanks...


----------



## narutoman (Sep 4, 2011)

SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD READ. THINK I'LL CHECK IT OUT.

CHEERS! 
CHRISTOPHER TISDALE


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Christopher! Would love to hear your take on it...


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

Your novel sounds interesting! I haven't read too many books that are set in India; actually, the only one that comes to mind off the top of my head is The Tiger Series. I don't know if you've heard of it, but the author was self-published and got picked up by a major publisher. The covers are gorgeous.

I love your cover, too. It reminds me of a comic book cover.


----------



## johnpak (Jan 18, 2012)

I got various books from this link. This is really fantastic.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the support! I'm sure you will find many more on other threads as well.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Now Vikram...is on KDP select, and is free for Prime members. Enjoy!


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Vikram, 

Looks very interesting. We have a large Indian expat community in our area and I know many of them are constantly looking for ways to keep their kids connected to the culture they group up in. Definitely worth a mention to them . Good Luck!


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's the new cover (for the many parents that thought the original was too scary):



Here is the latest review:

http://www.msyinglingreads.blogspot.com/2012/03/middle-grade-monday-india.html

Hope you all enjoy it! Thanks!


----------



## ranjitmore (Dec 14, 2013)

This looks interesting!


----------

